# Wie Graskarpfen fangen?



## Skunk2000 (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo Zusammen!
In unserem Vereinssee sind bei guten Wetter so 6-8 Graskarpfen in der Mitte des Sees direkt an der Oberfläche!
Man darf aber nicht mit dem Boot raus!
Weis jemand wie man Graskarpfen fangen kann?
Mit Schwimmbrot?
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Skunk2000 (22. Mai 2002)

Oops hab ganz vergessen zu sagen, dass mir jemand erzähltm hat, man soll ganz viele frische Kleeblätter auf den Haken machen darauf wären die ganz scharf!
Kann das stimmen?


----------



## Bergi (22. Mai 2002)

HI Skunk!
So richtig kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen,aber ich hab ma in einer Angelzeitschrift gelesen,dass man sie mit Brot und richtigem Gars vonner Wiese fangen kann!Wenn sie Weit draussen stehen,einfach ne durchsichte Schwimmkugel dran und los.Aber vorsichtig,die sind besimmt scheu!

Bergi


----------



## Pottwal (23. Mai 2002)

Schwimmbrot ist o.K., wenn es zum Werfen mit einer Schwimmkugel zu weit ist, dann nimm - so der Wind richtig steht - eine Segelpose

 :z


----------



## Kalle25 (23. Mai 2002)

Ein sicherer Köder auf Graskarpfen ist mir nicht bekannt. Wie man hört, sollen Fänge eher durch den Zufall (Schwimmbrot, Gras, Made, Hanf) bestimmt worden sein. 

Ich bin aber auch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, Graskarpfen nachzustellen. Mir ist es lieber, wenn diese im See ihr Werk tun.


----------



## Achim_68 (23. Mai 2002)

Hmmmm, Kleeblätter! Nicht schlecht, solltest dann nur aufpassen, dass Du kein Karnickel dran hast ;o))  Also ich habe meine Graskarpfen alle auf Mais ( 08/15 Dosenmais von Aldi)  gefangen! Aber vorsicht, wenn Du gezielt auf die Torpedos angelst, muss Dein Material 100% in Ordnung sein, die Teile liefern einen Mega-Drill!!! Beim ersten ( ca.18 Pfd. ) bin ich fast vom Steg gefallen, kein Witz!


----------



## posengucker (24. Mai 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Ein Freund von mir konnte letztens einen Amur mit Semmel am Grund fangen. Das Torpedo hatte 13 Kilo. Wird den Drill wohl nie vergessen. 

Hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass der Amur auf Mais in Honig eingelegt steht. Konnte dies selber aber noch nicht feststellen.

Glaube auch, dass gezieltes Angeln auf Amur mit Glück und Zufall verbunden ist. Meist kommt er, wenn man nicht mit ihm rechnet.

Grüsse
Posengucker


----------



## Mike (26. Mai 2002)

*halbes Brötchen*

Ich hab mal einen mit nem halben Brötchen gefangen. Dauert aber lange bis die  :s  sich da ran trauen, Gruß Mike! :g


----------



## Pete (27. Mai 2002)

An einem meiner Lieblingsseen beissen z.Zt. regelmäßig die großen Kämpfer...Ein Spezie hatte eine Woche regelmäßig mit Boilies gefüttert, um sie an den Platz zu bekommen...Methode dann gewöhnlich: Pop-up-Boilie yellow an 18 cm Haar, Seitenbleimontage und weit raus...25 Hauptschnur und vorweg 8 Meter 12er Geflochtene als Schlagschnur und Seerosenmesser...Er fängt z.Zt. jeden Abend seinen Graser (manchmal auch zwei) beim letzten Ansitz gings sogar so schnell, dass ich ihm - neben ihm angelnd- schnell den Kescher aufbauen musste...Den dicksten , den er (allerdings nur) dranhatte und verlor, schätzt er zwischen 40 und 45 Pfund...das sind dann absolute Torpedos mit irrer Kraft...Machen mehr Laune als Spiegler...und sollen zudem auch seiner Aussage nach besser im Geschmack sein...


----------



## Kieler Blitz (27. Mai 2002)

Hi,
Ich fange meine Graskarpfen sehr erfolgreich mit Hartmais. Den hohle ich bei Reifeisen, einem Futtermtittelhandel, das Kilo für 50 Cent. Erstens ist der Futtermais(Hartmais) sehr viel billiger als Boilies und zweitens machen die einzellnen Maiskörner die Fische nicht so schnell satt, weil sie kleiner sind. Somit bleiben die Fische länger am Futterplatz. Die meisten Weißfische halten sich von den harten Körnern fehrn, weil sie sie nicht fressen können, im Gegensatz zu den Karpfen, die sie mit ihren Schlundzähnen mühelos zermahlen können. Ab und an fange ich ein paar große Schleien oder Brassen auf den Mais, aber wer hat schon was gegen einen solchen Beifang. 

Der Mais muss unbedingt vor dem Angeln eingeweicht werden, damit er ein bischen weicher wird. Zwei Tage den Mais bedeckt mit Wasser in einem Eimer stehen lassen. Manche Angler kochen den Mais vor dem Angeln noch mal für eine 1/4-1/2 Stunde damit er noch mal ein bischen weicher wird, aber ich habe festgestellt, dass das zweitägige Einweichen vollkommen schickt. Nun suchst du dir einen schönen Angelplatz aus, wo du den Fisch sicher und ohne Risiko drillen kannst, es darf keine Hindernisse im Wasser geben. (der Graskarpfen ist ein wilder und unberechenbarer Kämpfer :q ). An diesem Platz wird jetzt 3-5 Tage angefüttert. Wenn in deinem Gewässer bereits mit Hartmais geangelt wird, reichen 3 Tage Vorfüttern aus, weil die Fische den Mais bereits kennen. Jenachdem wie groß die Bestandsdichte der Fische ist, reichen 300-800gr. Mais pro Tag zum Anfüttern aus. 
Angeködert wird der Mais mit der Ködernadel auf das Haar am Boiliehaken. Weiter verwende ich eine Laufbleimontage, weil die Graskarpfen, besonders die Gößeren, sehr vorsichtig und scheu sind. 
Zum Schluss noch eine kleine Anregung zum Schwärmen:
In den letzten drei Tagen habe ich drei Graskarpfen zwischen 16 und 22 Pfd gefangen. Wobei der 22-Pfünder 91 cm lang war.

Wenn jetzt noch Fragen offen stehen, frag einfach nochmal nach.

Petri Kieler Blitz


P.S. Versuche es unbedingt auch mal Nachts auf Graskarpfen. Es kann sein, dass die Fische ihre Fresszeiten ins dunkle umgelegt haben, weil zu viel Angeldruck auf das Gewässer einwirkt. Versuche unbedingt spät abends, vor der Dämmerung, zu Füttern.


----------



## Schulti (29. Mai 2002)

Also ich hab&acute; meine ganzen Graser bisher auf Schwimmbrot gefangen. Einige Kollegen waren aber auch mit Teig und Mais (beides auf Grund) erfolgreich!


----------



## masch1 (30. Mai 2002)

Hallo
Versuche es mal mit gefrorenem Rosenkohl auf den Haken auffädeln 
Gefrohren deswegen 1. hält besser am Haken beim auswurf 2. der Rosenkohl schwimmt ein wenig 3. Rosenkohl lässt sich auf große Distanzen anfüttern (Boilischleuder) und auch auf große Distanz angeln (das Gewicht der ca.3 cm Kohlkugel ist ein hervorragendes Wurfblei)
nach ein zwei Tagen Anfüttern schmeckt den Viechern der zarte Rosenkohl 
Du kannst auch mal in diversen Lebensmittelläden nach Rosenkohl fragen bei dem schon das Haltbarkeitsdatum abgelaufen ist giebts dann Billiger 

Servus


----------



## Skunk2000 (30. Mai 2002)

Erstmal danke für alle eure Antworten!
Am Freitag Abend gehts los nach Bayern an die Vereinsseen und den ein oder anderen Graser oder was auch immer rauszuholen!
Danke für eure Tips


----------



## Mr.Karpfen (31. Mai 2002)

ich würds mit nem schwimmbrot oder boilie oder mais oder sowas versuchen. Aber die beissen so vorsichtig ....  :s


----------



## Steffen Kessel (9. Juni 2002)

*Hartmais und Bolie*

kaufe am besten mais von aldi.
koche den und füttere gut damit an.
wenn du zu wenig anfütterst, fressen ihn dir die weissfische weg.
ich fische immer mit haarmontage und ca. 8-12 körnern daran. grund ist das beste. an der oberfläche sind es zufallstreffer. wir haben schon 7 graskarpfen dieses jahr. der größte hatte 13 Pfund. mit bolie kannst du es auch probieren. kaufe dann aber nur größe 16 oder 18. hast du gutes gerät? am besten sind bolieruten (3.60m) fische selbst mit Sportex Competition Carp. 21/2lbs reichen völlig.
am besten sind freilaufrollen von Shimano. 5000GTE verwende ich. 

Petri Heil auf Graskarpfen

 :s  :a


----------



## Mafgo (12. Juni 2002)

*Hakengröße*

Hi
Welche Hakengroße sollte ich nehmen? Ist mit Aldimais der aus der Buchse gemeint und wie lange Kochen 
Danke Mafgo


----------



## Kieler Blitz (12. Juni 2002)

@ Mafgo

Hakengröße 6 ist für Hartmais eine gängige Größe. Allerdings ist nicht der Mais aus der Dose gemeint, der würde zu schnell von anderen Weißfischen aufgefuttert werden. Gehe zu einem Futtermittelgroßhandel(Reifeisen) und hol dir dar ein par Kilo Futtermais. Den lässt du nun 2 Tage in Wasser aufweichen und dann ist der auch schon fertig zum Angel bzw. zum Füttern. Den brauchst du dann nicht mehr kochen. Wenn du den Mais mit den Fingernägeln auseinander brechen kannst, ist er weich genug. Lieber ein bischen härter anstatt dass er von Weißfischen gefressen wird. Allerdings solltest du den aufgeweichten Mais nicht länger als 4 Tage stehen lassen, weil er sonst anfängt zu geeren. Nicht erschrecken, der Mais richt schon noch einem Tag, als ob er gegeert ist. Aber das ist das Aroma, was die Karpfen und auch die Graser so sehr lieben. :q


----------



## Guest (14. Juni 2002)

Hi
Kannst es mit Dem Dosenmais von Aldi gerne versuchen, aber ich meinte eigentlich den von Raifeisen(billiger). Als Hacken nehmen wir Von Jenzi die Haarmontagenboliehacken in größen 6-4. Kommt ganz darauf an, wie viel Mais wir ranhängen. Wir kochen ihn, bis er schon hart ist und man ihn nicht mehr kapputt machen kann. Sonst fressen ihn die anderen Fische weg, denn der ist ihnen zu Hart zum verdauen. Man kann ihn nur mit einem Bolie-bohrer durchbohren und mit einer Ködernadel auffädeln. Versuchs einfach mal, denn wer weiss, vielleicht ist es bei eurem Vereinsgewässer anders. Falls Mais nichts bringt tuen es auch Peanut-Bolies in größe 16 auch. 

Petri Heil auf Graskarpfen wünscht Schleie (ehemaliger Steffen Kessel)!#g :m :v


----------



## wolf (27. Juni 2002)

> _Original von Kalle25 _
> Ein sicherer Köder auf Graskarpfen ist mir nicht bekannt. Wie man hört, sollen Fänge eher durch den Zufall (Schwimmbrot, Gras, Made, Hanf) bestimmt worden sein.



Na, Bekannte von mir fangen jeden Sommer Graser, und zwar dutzendweise in der Elbe(!). Ob das Zufall ist?
Eines vorneweg: Die Graser sind immer da, auch wenn du sie nicht siehst. Richtig aktiv werden sie allerdings erst bei Wassertemperaturen über 22-24° Grad (und wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt stimmt). Dann werden sie zu wahren Krautvertilgungsmaschinen, bzw. Freßmaschinen. Der Trick an der Sache: Anfüttern! Und nicht zu knapp. Mais, Weizen etc. Dann lassen sie auch prima am Grund fangen. 
Wichtig: Der köder sollte vom Grund etwas auftreiben


Viel Spaß


----------



## Veit (24. Juli 2002)

Ich habe in diesem Jahr schon mehrmals Graskarpfen beim Matchangeln auf Satzkarpfen gefangen. Sie haben auf Maden gebissen. Erst letzte Woche hatte ich wieder einen.


----------



## BigCarp (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie Graskarpfen fangen?*

Ich fange Graskarpfen immer mit Schwimmbrot:m . Man muss sich aber am Ufer gut verstecken oder weit raus werfen, denn wenn dich die Torpedos sehen beißen sie nicht#q .

Gruß BigCarp


----------

